# slug gun???



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i have a remmington wingmaste 870 i would like to shoot slugs through......ihave jeard that other than a slug barrel you have to have a modified to shoot slugs.....my gun has a full choke barel and i just wanted to know if i put slugs throught it what would happen or ig i shouldnt even try it????? thanx for the help


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I saw a slug shot thru a full choke onetime, lucky the guy didnt get hurt but he was lucky enough to go buy a new barrell for his gun . DO NOT SHOOT SLUGS THRU A FULL CHOKE


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Couple things, usually a IC or CYL bore is recommended for a smooth bore. I've seen MOD used with success but accuracy wasn't so good. On the same hand I've seen slugs fired from FULL choke guns with no damage but this was using Foster type slugs which is very soft lead. Don't fire Sabots as they don't give and could damage a full choke barrel as would the old punkin balls. You said your gun had a fixed full choke which leaves me to believe it is a older gun. Way back in the old days, 30 years ago or more, chokes were tighter than today because of the type of shot, shell, and wad used. I have my Dad's old Wingmaster he got when they first came on the market (1958 he got his) and when I measure the choke I discovered by today's standards it was really a extra full choke though it is marked Full. I wouldn't even think about firing a slug through that barrel. Check out your local gun shops and gun shows and you probable can pick up a used slug barrel pretty cheap.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I have been wondering about slugs too. Like can they be used in my 1300 and what can they be used for?


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

As has been said, slugs are made from very soft lead and won't hunt your shotgun, even with a full choke. Heck, most of the single barrels that the "good ol' boys" use in the hills here are full choke and they've been shooting slugs(Forester type, not sabots) for years without hurting anything. Only place where I could see one hurting anything might be in one of those expensive double barrel guns and shame on you if you use one for deer hunting, they're upland guns, not deer guns. Most pump shotguns today have factory or aftermarket barrels in both smooth bore and rifled that you can buy for you gun if you'd like to shoot slugs. A big plus with these barrels is the fact that they've got sights on em', which makes it much easier to hit your target. If you really want to shoot slugs and you can afford it pick up a slug barrel and have at it. At short range there's nothing more devestating on game.


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

I got a nice maveric 12 ga pump action slug gun for sale
$195.00 plus 15.00 for shiping

only shot it a few times

[email protected]


----------

